# Hay un sonido extraño que surge de una laptop



## Dakira (May 27, 2013)

Hola, sólo me da curiosidad sobre qué significa este sonido: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=528780317183278&l=1961000198731180674
Después de ya ha iniciado Windows, si presiono: ctrl, alt, shift, la tecla de windows o Tab, aparece este sonido.Ya no vuelve a sonar, a menos que reinicie o apague y vuelva a encender la laptop. Además, creo que cada tecla provoca un sonido diferente, pero es parecido.
Y esto no siempre fue así, sino hace unos 2 meses, aproximadamente, comenzó a sonar.
Es una laptop Dell


----------



## MrCarlos (May 27, 2013)

Hola Dakira

Probablemente sea algún virus. Dale una verificada con el antivirus que utilizas.

Qué sistema operativo tiene tu LapTop ??
Si es windows vista:

Primero entra al Control Panel.
Sigue los pasos que se muestran en las imágenes adjuntas
Si ves algo programado para que suenen esas teclas lo puedes cancelar.

Espero haberte ayudado.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## morta (May 28, 2013)

verifica si no tenes habilitada una de las opciones de accesibilidad que emitia un sonido cada vez que usabas esas teclas


----------



## Cyrax (May 28, 2013)

Dakira dijo:


> Hola, sólo me da curiosidad sobre qué significa este sonido: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=528780317183278&l=1961000198731180674
> Después de ya ha iniciado Windows, si presiono: ctrl, alt, shift, la tecla de windows o Tab, aparece este sonido.Ya no vuelve a sonar, a menos que reinicie o apague y vuelva a encender la laptop. Además, creo que cada tecla provoca un sonido diferente, pero es parecido.
> Y esto no siempre fue así, sino hace unos 2 meses, aproximadamente, comenzó a sonar.
> Es una laptop Dell


 
Primero quiero aclarar que el sonido no es ningún VIRUS, Dakira eso sucede porque están activadas las teclas de conmutación o teclas de función prolongada, Ctrl, Alt, Shift y Bloqueo si estas se presionan varias veces, te vas a Inicio sea escribiendo centro de accesibilidad o también lo encuentras en panel de control, lo abres y abajo te aparece una opción que se llama facilitar el uso del teclado, te vas a la opción facilitar la escritura en el teclado, hay una casilla que dice Activar teclas especiales si esta √ le quitas el chulito, luego te vas a configurar teclas especiales, le quitas el chulito √ a activar teclas especiales tambien, si también quieres desactivar el bloqueo de la tecla Mayusculas la desactivas también asi cuando presiones 5 veces no emite bit ni sonidos raros y aceptar, eso es todo no es ni Virus ni nada de eso solo es configuración de Windows

Te dejo unas imágenes de captura de mi compu, así te guías mejor tal como aparece en la imagen ya no tendrás ese bit, sonido de marciano o de canario

Si aun andas con el canario, marciano o duende en tu compu debes hacer lo siguiente ir aquí:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/268262/es


----------



## eale8 (May 28, 2013)

JAJAJJaES     Es un pajaro viviendo en tu lap jajaja ntc, seguro tienes mal graduado el dispositivo del microfono, intenta deshabilitarlo y bajale el volumen a tus parlantes e intenta. El sonido que se reproduce si te fijas bien asemeja a una alteracion de frecuencias sonoras, esto es causado por alteracion en el campo de recepcion de microfono por alguna fuente magnetica externa que casi siempre son las bocinas o algun parlante cerca del microfono.


----------



## Dakira (May 28, 2013)

"un pájaro" y "sonido marciano" jajajaja
Tiene Windows 7, pero yo tampoco creo que sea un virus. No fue nada del Stick Keys, porque ya estaban deshabilitadas. Como les había mencionado, solo suenan una vez a menos que reinicie el sistema. Además, también suena la tecla con el símbolo de Windows. Cabe mencionar que si dejo la computadora en Mute o silencio, no se escucha nada. Probablemente sea lo del micrófono, pero no creo :/ 
Gracias por responder


----------



## solaris8 (May 28, 2013)

algun duende, de ms, que quedo encerrado!!


----------

